
Ask HN: How to receive money when you don't trust the buyer? - whrobbins
I&#x27;m selling an Android app to somebody in Asia.  Unfortunately I have no reason to trust the buyer.<p>Wire transfers require my account numbers, and PayPal is too easily reversible.<p>Does anyone have experience with something like this?  How can I facilitate a transfer without leaving myself open to high risk?
======
mtmail
Looks for escrow services. That's how domains are usually sold. E.g.
[https://www.escrow.com/](https://www.escrow.com/)

